# Nah - I don't [really] like RED!



## CeeJay

Ahem .. some of you know my passion for RED.  Been meaning to provide you other Red lovers with pics of my Balenciaga Reds.  I have most of the colors with the exception of the following: 
>  '03 Red - BUMMER! 
>  '04 True Red - MAJOR BUMMER! 
>  '09 Sanguine 

So, to start off this Red party, here's a taste .. an '06 Rouge Vif Make-Up!!  WOO HOO!


----------



## CeeJay

Check this out .. '05 Rouge Theatre City (I actually have 2!)


----------



## CeeJay

I am BEYOND wild for the 2012 Holiday Hamilton line, especially my Red City with the Gold HW.  Love this so much, I also have the accessories to match!


----------



## CeeJay

Here's the [somewhat] whole 'enchilada' .. my Bal "sandwich":


----------



## CeeJay

Here's one of my very rare finds.  I had seen this in a Vogue Paris magazine, never thinking that I would find it (I certainly don't think it was ever brought into the US).  Found it in Italy, and IMMEDIATELY snapped it up .. it's like Chanel & Balenciaga had a .. well, WEEKENDER!!!  It's from 2006 .. so the color is Rouge Vif!!


----------



## CeeJay

Yup .. a 'tease' before I get to the main course; (not) all of my non-Red Balenciaga bags!


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. here we go; the first of the Reds!  The bottom right is another rare bag .. a Camel Bowler!  I actually had 4 of these bags:  Black (sold), Brown (still have), Marine (sold) and the Red (will NEVER be sold!).  Again, a bag that I did not get in the US (not sure they ever crossed the pond); I got this in Asia:


----------



## CeeJay

The "Main Course" - my beloved Red Part-Times!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and of course, "Dessert"!!


----------



## CeeJay

You probably see that I have some "doubles": 
>  '05 Rouge Theatre - 2 Cities 
>  '07 Tomato - 2 GSH Part-Times 
>  '07 Rouge Vermillion - 1 City & 1 Part-Time 

.. and even 2 sets of "triples": 
>  '08 Rubisse - 1 RH PT, 1 GGH PT and 1 GSH PT 
>  '11 Coquelicot - 1 RH PT, 1 GSH PT and 1 RGGH PT 

I've had other doubles - '08 Coral GGH PT: 
>  Coral GGH PT - #1





>  Coral GGH PT - #2


----------



## CeeJay

Another "triple" .. gone, but not forgotten: 

>  '10 Sang GSH PT 





> '10 Sang RH Part-Time 





>  '10 Sang - Perforated City


----------



## Honeylicious

Wow Wow WOW... I like the colors... but, how do you decide which red to wear?????


----------



## CeeJay

A much more "berry" Red - the '09 Poupre GGH Part-Time


----------



## CeeJay

Actually, now that I think about it .. I did have the Sanguine Make-Up!


----------



## CeeJay

Honeylicious said:


> Wow Wow WOW... I like the colors... but, how do you decide which red to wear?????



I have them organized, but .. in general, I make sure to switch them out fairly frequently so that they don't incur a large amount of wear.  Some are more 'used' then others ('07  Tomato GSH PT and the '05 Rouge Theatre) .. because they are my favorites! 

I ADORE my '06 Rouge Vif, but the leather is so divine, that I almost hate to use it .. BUT I DO (sparingly!).


----------



## Poth

I think I died and went straight to bal heaven!!  LOVE seeing the slight differences in color.


----------



## lisahopkins

Amazing red display


----------



## sodapop21

I can't believe it. Nice red collec


----------



## LittleMissBags

Wow Ceejay - the Rouge Theatre looks so chewy 

Also adore the Pourpre GGH - amazing photos too, thank you for sharing! Red is such a classic colour. Maybe I'll add more friends to my beloved Coq RGGH Work


----------



## mere girl

Absolutely stunning and absolutely insane! I adore your red collection, truly amazing!


----------



## redsnoopy04

One word : WOW! What an amazing array of reds.


----------



## Trail7

This was a luscious, scrumptious treat!  Absolutely gorgeous reds- Thanks, CeeJay!


----------



## BPC

Unreal collection. Loved seeing the differences between all the reds.

But your Rouge Theatre.. oh my.. that has to be my favorite Red ever!


----------



## meijen

what a spectacular red collection, a feast for the eyes!


----------



## Yikkie

What an amazing collection! Love RT and Coral in particular!!


----------



## Jennilee

OMG!!! Simply amazing! My favorites are definitely your Rouge Theatre and Rouge VIF. I'm sure you've been asked before, but I'd like to know.......if you could only keep one red Bal, which would it be?


----------



## cupcakegirl

*AMAZING collection CeeJay!!! *


----------



## rajj

stunning collections!


----------



## scarcici

Wow! Amazing! I can hardly breathe!


----------



## oOChuChuOo

CeeJay said:


> A much more "berry" Red - the '09 Poupre GGH Part-Time



I love the contrast of the gold on this one. Absolutely gorgeous & stunning collection of Bals! You're like my Bal Goddess! 

How do you NOT mix up all the Reds?  do you keep little tags inside the bags to remind you which Red is which?


----------



## CeeJay

oOChuChuOo said:


> I love the contrast of the gold on this one. Absolutely gorgeous & stunning collection of Bals! You're like my Bal Goddess!
> 
> How do you NOT mix up all the Reds?  do you keep little tags inside the bags to remind you which Red is which?



Nope .. don't need to do that!  One of my strange idiosyncrasies, is that I'm able to distinguish colors/hues (I recently took a color test and scored 100!), so I know exactly which one I'm looking at.  No color blindness here!


----------



## spylove22

WOW! Definitely BAL HEAVEN!


----------



## Harper Quinn

CeeJay said:


> Here's the [somewhat] whole 'enchilada' .. my Bal "sandwich":




OOOOOH I think I just went to heaven!!


----------



## MAGJES

Beautiful Beautiful Sea of Red!

I want to dive in!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Love your collection


----------



## hrhsunshine

For the love of God, woman!  You are so totally insane!  I had no idea you still has so many Bals left.  LOVE LOVE LOOOOOOOOOVE all the delicious Bals and most of all...those *REDS!!!!!!*

You rock my red lovin' sister!


----------



## serenityneow

CeeJay said:


> I have them organized, but .. in general, I make sure to switch them out fairly frequently so that they don't incur a large amount of wear.  Some are more 'used' then others ('07  Tomato GSH PT and the '05 Rouge Theatre) .. because they are my favorites!
> 
> I ADORE my '06 Rouge Vif, but the leather is so divine, that I almost hate to use it .. BUT I DO (sparingly!).


So are these your top three?  Inquiring minds want to know!

Stunning collection - I'm insanely jealous.

Do you have a favorite "wine" hue?  I'm obsessed with the idea of a deep wine-colored Bal and thought I'd love Cassis but found it to be flat in real life.  Rouge Theatre or Rubisse, maybe?  Have you seen Black Cherry?  Pourpe looks gorgeous, but more purple than red, right?


----------



## bagnshoofetish

wow!  love that hamilton.  been coveting it for a while now...


----------



## maggie7

Hahaha, honestly, this made me laugh, you're a true red-loving girl

Love the way you know them all...100 % on a colour test...I hope you work in design..

It was the 08-Marine that made me weak with longing, though, the one that got away...


----------



## Fashion1

Love them all!! That Rouge Theatre and Pourpre - wowzers!


----------



## CeeJay

serenityneow said:


> So are these your top three?  Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> Stunning collection - I'm insanely jealous.
> 
> Do you have a favorite "wine" hue?  I'm obsessed with the idea of a deep wine-colored Bal and thought I'd love Cassis but found it to be flat in real life.  Rouge Theatre or Rubisse, maybe?  Have you seen Black Cherry?  Pourpe looks gorgeous, but more purple than red, right?



I have seen Black Cherry, and it's BEAUTIFUL!!  I would definitely say that the Black Cherry looks like a rich Bordeaux!  Poupre was nice, but the leather was IMO .. thin.  Of course, if you want a Wine color, there is always the '05 Burgundy or the '06 Grenat.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

OMG!!  I just pee'd in my pants!!!  Wonderful collection!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## serenityneow

CeeJay said:


> I have seen Black Cherry, and it's BEAUTIFUL!!  I would definitely say that the Black Cherry looks like a rich Bordeaux!  Poupre was nice, but the leather was IMO .. thin.  Of course, if you want a Wine color, there is always the '05 Burgundy or the '06 Grenat.


Thank you!


----------



## lesAdrets

Oh, CeeJay&#8230; how I love your threads


----------



## viewwing

I wanna see more rubisse! I missed out on that one and have been waiting for a repeat ever since to no avail... All the recent reds have an orange undertone which I don't fancy... Much prefer the blue undertones... More rubisse pics to ogle at pls?


----------



## Irissy

Wowsa CeeJay!!  Your red collection is AWESOME!  I love your 2010 sang perforated city... so unique!  I am so glad you love that rouge theater... 

Will you be getting the 2013 rouge cardinal too?  I recently received the mini city of it and just put in an order for the rouge cardinal GSH city too thru Erica.  lol


----------



## redney

Bal reds are my absolute FAVES! LOVE your collection, CeeJay! Amazing!!


----------



## lulubell77

Amazing collection!!!!! Love them all &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## msd_bags

What a great collection!! Never did I imagine someone could have all these great pieces!


----------



## CeeJay

Irissy said:


> Wowsa CeeJay!!  Your red collection is AWESOME!  I love your 2010 sang perforated city... so unique!  I am so glad you love that rouge theater...
> 
> Will you be getting the 2013 rouge cardinal too?  I recently received the mini city of it and just put in an order for the rouge cardinal GSH city too thru Erica.  lol



Thanks *I*!!  

Not 100% sure on the Rouge Cardinal yet (underscored .. meaning maybe !!).  I've seen a few, and one looked more 'red' than the other (which had a definite pink undertone).  One never knows .. stay tuned !!


----------



## Loveheart

Your collection is tdf Ceejay, I love them all! Rouge vif, pourpre, .... All wonderful. I can vouch for the chèvre Hamilton, as I have the Velo in red Hamilton, it is a stunning true red. 
I haven't added any Bal purchases for a while now, but seeing your pics makes me crave adding another one


----------



## kiwishopper

Yap, I can tell you really do not "like" reds... Lol 



CeeJay said:


> Another "triple" .. gone, but not forgotten:
> 
> >  '10 Sang GSH PT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > '10 Sang RH Part-Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >  '10 Sang - Perforated City


----------



## BDgirl

Amazing RED collection CeeJay!  Im seeing all RED now and I like it 
For me my fave is the 2011 Coquelicot, coz I love my Coq Velo g21 silver hardware very much but i'm considering adding 1 more to my collection.. the 2013 Rouge Cardinal.


----------



## Heart Star

Such a fun thread. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Izzy48

CeeJay said:


> Ahem .. some of you know my passion for RED.  Been meaning to provide you other Red lovers with pics of my Balenciaga Reds.  I have most of the colors with the exception of the following:
> >  '03 Red - BUMMER!
> >  '04 True Red - MAJOR BUMMER!
> >  '09 Sanguine
> 
> So, to start off this Red party, here's a taste .. an '06 Rouge Vif Make-Up!!  WOO HOO!


I think your collection is wonderful. I was ordering the rouge cardinal today and stopped the order becasue I am not sure of the color. I want a red with no orange tones. Can you advise me?


----------



## CeeJay

Izzy48 said:


> I think your collection is wonderful. I was ordering the rouge cardinal today and stopped the order becasue I am not sure of the color. I want a red with no orange tones. Can you advise me?



The Rouge Cardinal has more 'pink-y' undertones, so you should be okay.  Can you see them IRL? .. or do you have to order online?


----------



## emilybug

Very beautiful bags! I could never choose; they're ALL stunning!


----------



## mere girl

I saw a rouge cardinal in store when I was carrying my 2012 coquelicot Day...to me the colour seemed identical


----------



## BPC

mere girl said:


> I saw a rouge cardinal in store when I was carrying my 2012 coquelicot Day...to me the colour seemed identical



Me too!!


----------



## Nammie

Amazing colors. I love red!


----------



## serenityneow

CeeJay said:


> I have seen Black Cherry, and it's BEAUTIFUL!!  I would definitely say that the Black Cherry looks like a rich Bordeaux!  Poupre was nice, but the leather was IMO .. thin.  Of course, if you want a Wine color, there is always the '05 Burgundy or the '06 Grenat.


Thinking about this a bit more, CeeJay, with all your infinite knowledge, would you mind naming the reds that you've found to have great leather? And the ones you've found to be lacking?  It'd be a hugely appreciated PSA for those of us scouring evilbay and other sites for the perfect red Bal 

Thanks.


----------



## CeeJay

serenityneow said:


> Thinking about this a bit more, CeeJay, with all your infinite knowledge, would you mind naming the reds that you've found to have great leather? And the ones you've found to be lacking?  It'd be a hugely appreciated PSA for those of us scouring evilbay and other sites for the perfect red Bal
> 
> Thanks.



Cool .. will do; here we go: 


'03 Red - Chevre leather; nice & thick and consistent color 

'04 [True] Red - Chevre leather; same as above 

'05 F/W Rouge Theatre - YUMMY, thick & chewy 

'06 F/W Rouge Vif - FABULOUS leather, super thick & evenly distressed 

'07 S/S Rouge Vermillion - '07 Chevre Leather; IMO .. '07 had the BEST leather of all years!  Super thick, chewy & evenly distressed
'07 F/W Tomato - same as above; '07 Leather? .. can't be beat!
'08 S/S Coral - like '07, the '08 S/S season had nice & thick, evenly distressed leather
'08 F/W Rubisse - also thick & evenly distressed 

'09 S/S Sanguine - most of the ones that I saw had nice thick leather, even distressing and consistent color 

'09 F/W Poupre - not a fan; I found the leather to be thinner than prior years, veiny and color wasn't always consistent 

'10 S/S Sang - inconsistent; some had nice thick leather (I had to look at quite a few before I found the right one)
'11 F/W Coquelicot - great leather; nice & thick, even distressing and consistent color 

'12 S/S Coquelicot - same as above, although some felt it had a slight orange undertone as opposed to the 2011 Coquelicot
'13 F/W Rouge Cardinal - inconsistent; I've seen some with really great thick & distressed leather and others with thin, papery leather that was very veiny and where the color was not consistent


----------



## pinkelephant721

CeeJay said:


> Cool .. will do; here we go:
> 
> 
> '03 Red - Chevre leather; nice & thick and consistent color
> 
> '04 [True] Red - Chevre leather; same as above
> 
> '05 F/W Rouge Theatre - YUMMY, thick & chewy
> 
> '06 F/W Rouge Vif - FABULOUS leather, super thick & evenly distressed
> 
> '07 S/S Rouge Vermillion - '07 Chevre Leather; IMO .. '07 had the BEST leather of all years!  Super thick, chewy & evenly distressed
> '07 F/W Tomato - same as above; '07 Leather? .. can't be beat!
> '08 S/S Coral - like '07, the '08 S/S season had nice & thick, evenly distressed leather
> '08 F/W Rubisse - also thick & evenly distressed
> 
> '09 S/S Sanguine - most of the ones that I saw had nice thick leather, even distressing and consistent color
> 
> '09 F/W Poupre - not a fan; I found the leather to be thinner than prior years, veiny and color wasn't always consistent
> 
> '10 S/S Sang - inconsistent; some had nice thick leather (I had to look at quite a few before I found the right one)
> '11 F/W Coquelicot - great leather; nice & thick, even distressing and consistent color
> 
> '12 S/S Coquelicot - same as above, although some felt it had a slight orange undertone as opposed to the 2011 Coquelicot
> '13 F/W Rouge Cardinal - inconsistent; I've seen some with really great thick & distressed leather and others with thin, papery leather that was very veiny and where the color was not consistent


----------



## ninakt

Your collection is fantastic!
I still am so happy with my only Bal, the Hamilton 2012 that has been giving me a great joy,every time, I carry it.
How do you dress with the reds, if you dont mind asking?


----------



## CeeJay

^^ I've always felt that Red is a natural accent color.  The only color that I won't mix with a Red bag is a bright Pink.  I don't wear Green (not my favorite color), so it's not an issue looking like a Christmas Tree!


----------



## Izzy48

CeeJay said:


> The Rouge Cardinal has more 'pink-y' undertones, so you should be okay.  Can you see them IRL? .. or do you have to order online?


Absolutely have to order on line. I did order and it arrived and you are spot on about the color. It is a beautiful red with slight pink undertones. However, I had to return it because it had a grey/light black cast to it as if someone had rubbed it lightly with that color. I was so disappointed. The Bal rep said it was more than likely color transfer from something. It was a Velo and again I loved it but I am a bit concerned about ordering again. Do reds have a problem with this transfer issue. Wonder how they store the bags and if it really is color transfer? Would you chance a reorder? Since I have only owned two Bal's  I am not sure what to do but your reds are beyond awesome.


----------



## CeeJay

Izzy48 said:


> Absolutely have to order on line. I did order and it arrived and you are spot on about the color. It is a beautiful red with slight pink undertones. However, I had to return it because it had a grey/light black cast to it as if someone had rubbed it lightly with that color. I was so disappointed. The Bal rep said it was more than likely color transfer from something. It was a Velo and again I loved it but I am a bit concerned about ordering again. Do reds have a problem with this transfer issue. Wonder how they store the bags and if it really is color transfer? Would you chance a reorder? Since I have only owned two Bal's  I am not sure what to do but your reds are beyond awesome.



What?!?! .. they sent you a bag which had color transfer on it???  That's DISGUSTING and so wrong!!! 

All lighter color bags can get color transfer, especially if the wearer is wearing dark jeans or clothing which has been dyed and the color not truly 'sealed in'.  I am especially careful about dark colored jeans and my bags; if I know that I'm going to be wearing something like that, I may just use my Black or a darker-colored bag.  

Unfortunately, the Velo and Part-Time .. given the longer straps, are susceptible to color transfer given where they typically hit one on the body.  Not really anything to do with the color of the bag per se; obviously, something lighter in color will show up the color transfer more readily.  

It is TOTALLY inexcusable for them to have sent you a bag in that condition!!  Where did you order it from .. Bal.com or one of the Balenciaga boutiques?


----------



## serenityneow

CeeJay said:


> Cool .. will do; here we go:
> 
> 
> '03 Red - Chevre leather; nice & thick and consistent color
> 
> '04 [True] Red - Chevre leather; same as above
> 
> '05 F/W Rouge Theatre - YUMMY, thick & chewy
> 
> '06 F/W Rouge Vif - FABULOUS leather, super thick & evenly distressed
> 
> '07 S/S Rouge Vermillion - '07 Chevre Leather; IMO .. '07 had the BEST leather of all years!  Super thick, chewy & evenly distressed
> '07 F/W Tomato - same as above; '07 Leather? .. can't be beat!
> '08 S/S Coral - like '07, the '08 S/S season had nice & thick, evenly distressed leather
> '08 F/W Rubisse - also thick & evenly distressed
> 
> '09 S/S Sanguine - most of the ones that I saw had nice thick leather, even distressing and consistent color
> 
> '09 F/W Poupre - not a fan; I found the leather to be thinner than prior years, veiny and color wasn't always consistent
> 
> '10 S/S Sang - inconsistent; some had nice thick leather (I had to look at quite a few before I found the right one)
> '11 F/W Coquelicot - great leather; nice & thick, even distressing and consistent color
> 
> '12 S/S Coquelicot - same as above, although some felt it had a slight orange undertone as opposed to the 2011 Coquelicot
> '13 F/W Rouge Cardinal - inconsistent; I've seen some with really great thick & distressed leather and others with thin, papery leather that was very veiny and where the color was not consistent



This is awesome!  Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Izzy48

CeeJay said:


> What?!?! .. they sent you a bag which had color transfer on it???  That's DISGUSTING and so wrong!!!
> 
> All lighter color bags can get color transfer, especially if the wearer is wearing dark jeans or clothing which has been dyed and the color not truly 'sealed in'.  I am especially careful about dark colored jeans and my bags; if I know that I'm going to be wearing something like that, I may just use my Black or a darker-colored bag.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Velo and Part-Time .. given the longer straps, are susceptible to color transfer given where they typically hit one on the body.  Not really anything to do with the color of the bag per se; obviously, something lighter in color will show up the color transfer more readily.
> 
> It is TOTALLY inexcusable for them to have sent you a bag in that condition!!  Where did you order it from .. Bal.com or one of the Balenciaga boutiques?


I ordered from Bal.com which I have done one time  only.  At first I thought the Velo was supposed to be that way but I realized no one would give a red bag a grey/light black tone, especialy a Balenciaga bag.  You made such a great point about color  transfer on the Velo it might be  good to give up the idea of a red in a Velo.  What neutral color do you recommend for a Velo? My black City is so awesome I would like a Velo if the quality is the same. One of the interesting things they told me and this is a quote--our quality control is second to none! Well, we know that isn't true!!! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## CeeJay

hrhsunshine said:


> For the love of God, woman!  You are so totally insane!  I had no idea you still has so many Bals left.  LOVE LOVE LOOOOOOOOOVE all the delicious Bals and most of all...those *REDS!!!!!!*
> 
> You rock my red lovin' sister!



Hey *S* .. you know I did this for you??!!


----------



## SweetCherries

What an amazing collection!!!


----------



## Izzy48

serenityneow said:


> This is awesome!  Thank you so much!!!!!!


Your last description of the rouge cardinal being thin with veins all over it fit mine perfectly plus mine had the grey/light black rub on it. That is why I sent it back.


----------



## porsche09

Wow, Love Ur Collection


----------



## SpeedyLady37

Oh myyy I died seeing your photos


----------



## luvva handbags

CeeJay said:


> Check this out .. '05 Rouge Theatre City (I actually have 2!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...That is just gorgeous...Still my absolute fav colour and leather...Why do you have 2 Ceejay...That is so not fair...:greengrin:
> I have searched and searched ... too difficult to find one now in fab condition... thinking of giving  up now
> I have ruby city rh... and absolutely love her to bits !!


----------



## ninjanna

Holy smokes! So jelly! Those reds are so gorgeous but I can't tell the difference for a lot of them haha!


----------



## mere girl

CeeJay said:


> I am BEYOND wild for the 2012 Holiday Hamilton line, especially my Red City with the Gold HW. Love this so much, I also have the accessories to match!


 I've just bought the black/gold combo Ceejay - I have to agree with you - the leather on these bags really is fabulous!


----------



## CeeJay

Really *Mere*??? .. I've been looking for one without any success; just love that leather.  In the meantime, I managed to find a Hamilton Gold HW wallet to match the rest of my accessories!!


----------



## CeeJay

luvva handbags said:


> CeeJay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out .. '05 Rouge Theatre City (I actually have 2!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...That is just gorgeous...Still my absolute fav colour and leather...Why do you have 2 Ceejay...That is so not fair...:greengrin:
> I have searched and searched ... too difficult to find one now in fab condition... thinking of giving  up now
> I have ruby city rh... and absolutely love her to bits !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 .. exactly for the reasons you mention, that finding one in good condition is very hard nowadays.  My other one is more beat up, so this one is the more 'pristine' one.  I know, I'm a bit ~mad~, but if I find a leather & color that I like, I tend to want 2 just in case.
Click to expand...


----------



## mere girl

CeeJay said:


> Really *Mere*??? .. I've been looking for one without any success; just love that leather.  In the meantime, I managed to find a Hamilton Gold HW wallet to match the rest of my accessories!!



Ha ha! I'm contemplating the wallet too! 
My bag was preowned, but perfect, and I really do think it has the potential to be seriously soft - I adore it!


----------



## ElenaWan

CeeJay, want to ask you the Red from the 2012 Holiday Hamilton Line, is it a true red? Comparing with conquelicot which do you think is better?  

Trying to find a beautiful "Red" bag, still managed to find the Hamilton Line in the market but is very hard to find a conquelicot in good condition.  Love to hear your opinion.


----------



## CeeJay

^^ yes, it is a true Red!  Truly, the Hamilton leather is wonderful!  I've pretty much replaced all of my old Coin Purses, Mini-Mini Coin Purses and Make-Up accessories with those from the Hamilton line.  They just wear that much better.


----------



## ElenaWan

CeeJay said:


> ^^ yes, it is a true Red!  Truly, the Hamilton leather is wonderful!  I've pretty much replaced all of my old Coin Purses, Mini-Mini Coin Purses and Make-Up accessories with those from the Hamilton line.  They just wear that much better.



I see.  Thank you for your comment.  I guess I will be getting a wonderful bag for Christmas this year.


----------



## Kfoorya2

love your collection and your description is just adorable


----------



## gillianna

It's kind of funny but once I bought my first coral red Balenciaga Day years ago I have been drawn to red bags.  Have a red weekender too.  A red bag from Proenza S. was also added to my collection.  Now I seem to be drawn to that color and just love how it makes a outfit pop.  I keep my clothing simple with  cream, stone, black and white with a scarf.  No prints, ruffles, bling or fussy clothing.  I think so many people don't realize how great a red bag is until they own one.  I get so tired of seeing black bags.  Everyone has them.

Your collection is truly a work of art.  Love it.  Also thank you for describing the years and leather.  It helps so much.


----------



## mikomiko

Hi Ceejay,

Which one you rather to choose, rouge cardinal with ghw or coquelicot with shw? I have these options but I never seen them in person, so not sure which one to choose.


----------



## CeeJay

mikomiko said:


> Hi Ceejay,
> 
> Which one you rather to choose, rouge cardinal with ghw or coquelicot with shw? I have these options but I never seen them in person, so not sure which one to choose.



Well, kind of hard to say .. because I do love the Coquelicot as it is a 'clean' Red and does look lovely with the silver hardware.  However, if you prefer a more subdued Red, then the Rouge Cardinal with the Gold HW would be nice.  I guess it's really up to your personal preference.


----------



## Chicabooda

Beautiful collection! TDF. Red has been my favorite color for more years than I care to say. Yet still, when I see a red anything, I swear my heart starts to beat just a little bit faster. Glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks it's perfectly fine to have many red bags. (How many times do I have to hear, "Do you really need _another_ red bag?"...ah yes, actually, I do!)


----------



## animal 1

Oh my goodness ceejay, I am *swooning*


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. this needs a serious update!!  I've let go of so many of my Part Times, but have tried to get the same colors in the City style!  Also .. FINALLY .. got my '03 Red PH City!!  

Stay tuned ...


----------



## Catash

Yes please! Look forward to the update. 



CeeJay said:


> WOW .. this needs a serious update!!  I've let go of so many of my Part Times, but have tried to get the same colors in the City style!  Also .. FINALLY .. got my '03 Red PH City!!
> 
> Stay tuned ...


----------



## Greengoddess8

CeeJay said:


> WOW .. this needs a serious update!!  I've let go of so many of my Part Times, but have tried to get the same colors in the City style!  Also .. FINALLY .. got my '03 Red PH City!!
> 
> Stay tuned ...



Oh yes please update us CeeJay!  I always love seeing your bags  Congrats on finding a 03 red PH city!!! Yippee


----------



## MiuMiuholic

Omg. Live reveal of 03 city. &#128079;&#10084;
Please share!!! &#128588;


----------



## seagullz

Congrats..one of my HGs now is 2003 Red City like RightasRain's


----------



## BDgirl

Tuning CeeJay!


----------



## maroon72

MiuMiuholic said:


> Omg. Live reveal of 03 city. &#128079;&#10084;
> Please share!!! &#128588;


Me too, seagullz!!!  I LOVE Right as Rain's 2003 Red City, and both 2003 and 2004 Red Bal cities are on my Ultra HG list.


----------



## maroon72

CeeJay said:


> WOW .. this needs a serious update!!  I've let go of so many of my Part Times, but have tried to get the same colors in the City style!  Also .. FINALLY .. got my '03 Red PH City!!
> 
> Stay tuned ...


WOW...effusive congratulations, CeeJay!!!! T This is truly magnificent and monumental news of epic proportions on the Bal front!!!  We are all delighted and overjoyed for you, especially because we know how passionately you LOOOOVVE oh so rapturous RED (me too!!! 7 of my 16 Bal bags are Red), and a 2003 Red PH city is such an exceedingly rare and awesome treasure indeed to serendipitously stumble upon.  

Needless to say, we are all awaiting pictures with ardent and breathless anticipation  and know that these pictures will indubitably constitute quintessential bag porn extraordinaire for all of us perpetually and voraciously hungry Bal oldie lovers!!!


----------



## Mediana

Holy do you have an amazing collection.


----------



## CeeJay

An update is on the Weekend "To Do" List!!


----------



## Good Friday

What a drool worthy collection


----------



## MiuMiuholic

CeeJay said:


> An update is on the Weekend "To Do" List!!



Can't wait. &#128518; will there be mod shots like maxxout?


----------



## CeeJay

Latest update on ALL the Red's in my collection .. 
1)  2004 Holiday Rouge Metallic City 
2)  2005 Rouge Theatre Citiy 
3)  2006 Rouge Vif City


----------



## CeeJay

and more .. 
1)  2007 Rouge Vermillion - most definitely an Orange undertone in this color  
2)  2007 Rouge Vermillion - just a different shot of this bag, but the 1st picture is more accurate 
3)  2007 Tomato - the famed Tomato; one of the finest example of Balenciaga CHEVRE magnificence!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and more: 
1)  2008 Rubisse City -  a very nice Red; definitely a Ruby Red color 
2)  2009 Poupre City - now, see to me .. this is more of a Purple with Red undertones 
3)  2009 Sanguine City - well, Sanguine means Blood in French, and I would say that this accurately reflects that - Red with Brown undertone


----------



## CeeJay

will be updating more in a bit ..


----------



## CeeJay

Okay .. back on track! 
1)  2011 F/W Coquelicot City 
2)  2012 Red Holiday Hamilton and my matching 'accessories' 
3)  2015 F/W Rouge Lipstick


----------



## CeeJay

More beauties .. 
1)  2018 Ltd Edition LOVE Blackout City in Red 
2)  2018 Red Laundry XS Cabas


----------



## Heart Star

I am obsessed with the 2004 metallic red


----------



## CeeJay

Heart Star said:


> I am obsessed with the 2004 metallic red


Aw thanks .. stupid me sold my original one, so this one stays!!!


----------



## Roie55

i'm the opposite, i dont like red, i'm all blues, purple and green. BUT that 04 METALLIC  - OMG


----------



## CeeJay

Roie55 said:


> i'm the opposite, i dont like red, i'm all blues, purple and green. BUT that 04 METALLIC  - OMG


You know, it's funny .. I used to not like Blue, but I do like it now .. but, alas .. Purple and Green? .. NOPE!  Sad to say, that the reason why I don't like either color is because I associate it with 2 (separate) people who were big lovers of those colors but were horrible people .. and yes, that is one of my weird qualities!


----------



## Roie55

CeeJay said:


> You know, it's funny .. I used to not like Blue, but I do like it now .. but, alas .. Purple and Green? .. NOPE!  Sad to say, that the reason why I don't like either color is because I associate it with 2 (separate) people who were big lovers of those colors but were horrible people .. and yes, that is one of my weird qualities!


Thats wierd, i dont even remember what colours people like except my family.  I had 2 Bals in marine, sold the city and just have the PT, such a lovely blue.


----------



## CeeJay

Roie55 said:


> Thats wierd, i dont even remember what colours people like except my family.  I had 2 Bals in marine, sold the city and just have the PT, such a lovely blue.


I know, I'm weird like that .. it's one of my idiot savant qualities!  You know there were 2 Marine Blues: 

2007 - Spring/Summer 
2008 - Fall/Winter 
I recall one being darker than the other, but both were beautiful colors ..


----------



## shesnochill

CeeJay, you really do not like red hahahaha


----------



## Tropevoli

CeeJay said:


> Here's the [somewhat] whole 'enchilada' .. my Bal "sandwich":


Oh my I am in awe ♥️♥️♥️♥️u must be so happy waking up and seeing all these babies 
Hello nice to know u


----------



## CeeJay

Tropevoli said:


> Oh my I am in awe ♥♥♥♥u must be so happy waking up and seeing all these babies
> Hello nice to know u


WOW .. that's a super-old picture as I no longer have any Part-Time Giant Hardware bags (due to a car accident messing up my shoulder)!  I still have quite a few Red bags though!!!


----------



## Tropevoli

CeeJay said:


> WOW .. that's a super-old picture as I no longer have any Part-Time Giant Hardware bags (due to a car accident messing up my shoulder)!  I still have quite a few Red bags though!!!


Oh really sorry to hear for ur accident
But wow I am in awe myself looking thru ur balenciaga collection ♥️its like a sea of beautiful red ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CeeJay

Unbelievable that I found this beauty, as they are SO RARE .. and in this pristine condition?!?! .. rare as Hen's teeth!!!  My new addition - *2004 S/S True Red City* ('C' Tag, Pewter HW)!


----------



## CeeJay

WOW .. I seriously need to update this because I've found some other AMAZING Red Bal finds.  Unfortunately, with my severe arthritis (and potential upcoming surgeries) in addition to having to move house?!?! .. UGGH!!!  

I will get this updated though .. sorry!!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

CeeJay said:


> WOW .. I seriously need to update this because I've found some other AMAZING Red Bal finds.  Unfortunately, with my severe arthritis (and potential upcoming surgeries) in addition to having to move house?!?! .. UGGH!!!
> 
> I will get this updated though .. sorry!!!!!


Do you still have the true red city? That one is amazing!


----------



## CeeJay

samfalstaff said:


> Do you still have the true red city? That one is amazing!


YES, absolutely .. that bag will *NEVER *leave my collection!!


----------



## CeeJay

.. another "new" Red added to the collection, and the reason for the " " .. is that this Year/Season is by no means new!!!  The *2003 F/W Red (Rouge) City* .. exquisite Chevre leather with Pewter HW!


----------



## samfalstaff

CeeJay said:


> YES, absolutely .. that bag will *NEVER *leave my collection!!


I don't blame you. I've only seen two photos of that bag and both are spectacular!


----------



## CeeJay

Roie55 said:


> Thats wierd, i dont even remember what colours people like except my family.  I had 2 Bals in marine, sold the city and just have the PT, such a lovely blue.


Well .. colors/hues/undertones, etc. - are one of my Idiot Savant qualities, no kidding!  I took a "Colors" test a few years back, where you had to match up and/or identify the color that was not w/in the appropriate group, and yours truly got 100%!  Needless to say, I was then contacted to meet up with the folks (scientists) who study this phenomenon .. and was not totally surprised when they told me that I'm "in the spectrum" (whatever that really means) .. but this is something that I've recognized from a very early age.  My mother was a painter (Oils) and when she would put a particular 'tone' on her canvas, I would immediately say "NO Mom - wrong color", and then help her mix the appropriate color!  Who knows where I got this, but I come from a family (mother's side) where many were painters/artisans, so working with colors was something I did from a very early age.  Frankly, I consider it a huge asset!


----------

